# how and when you got started



## birdguy123 (May 8, 2003)

hello i was wondering fore you guys/gals who rais pigeons/birds how old were you when you got started in birds and how long hve you hade them me i have had birds since i was 14 i am almost 21 now my granpa got me started with pigeons when i said i wanted a bird how about you


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Birdguy,

I was originally 10 years old when my older sister took up the hobby of homing and racing pigeons. My dad set up the coop and got the pigeons and taught her everything. She lost interest, so I took over with my dad's help. I kept them for years until we had to move and my dad gave them away. They were such great "lean mean flying machines" We took them everywhere,we lived in Southern California, to the beach the mountains, they were in great shape!

3 years ago, my boys, Nathan and Daniel, surprised me and built a coop and brought me 4 baby pigeons to start, for my birthday. Now I have 40 pigeons! Treesa


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

That is a very good question Birdguy. 
It is fun to know, how & when everyone became intrigued with the wondrous pigeon.

Not sure if I qualify to answer your question, as I don't 'raise' pigeons I 'rescue' them. However, I love them just the same.

Whitefeather was my first. She was rescued in June of 2001, about 2 weeks old & an absolute treasure, following me everywhere. She helped me mow the lawn, pull weeds, feed the other birds & ducks. My shadow, I guess you'd say. Sadly she passed away in Nov. 2001.

I decided then & there I wanted to learn more about pigeons & help the less fortunate ones.

Mikko: A solid white Old Dutch Capuchine was found wondering the streets & was brought to me on 11/20/02. He became our first 'pet' pigeon. 

Frank & Jessie: A Blue Bar & Checker, were two pigeons who,apparently, had been shot. Being soul mates, we adopted them both. My husband brought them to AZ from Denver, CO on 12/06/02. They had two adorable babies, 'Bonnie' & 'Clyde', who have moved on to start their own families. Frank & Jessie are now enjoying their 'retired' life in luxury.

Pij'ette: A white pigeon with black wings & tail was brought to me on 06/14/03, with a severely injured wing. Although she was so dirty she looked gray, & had a hole & large abscess at the curve of her wing, Mikko became 'love struck' when he first noticed her. I must admit, as Pij'ette hobbled about, she appeared to be doing a bit of 'flirting' with Mikko as well. lol.
They have become mates & have two beautiful babies, 'Sadie' & 'Sam', born on 11/03/03 & still living at home.

Had I not helped this one little 'pin' feathered baby, Frank, Jessie, Mikko & Pij'ette may very well not have survived. Nor would we have the pleasure of Sadie & Sam's company. 
Cindy

Treesa,
I enjoyed your story so much. What a wonderful gift from your boys. 




[This message has been edited by AZWhitefeather (edited January 08, 2004).]


----------



## i love pigeons do you ? (Nov 24, 2003)

hi i was 12 when i started keeping pigeons.i am now 13.i keep fancy pigeons and racing ones to.in the last year i have beat everyone in my club which is in britain.


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

I was 7 when I began with pigeons. It started of when i found a wounded wood pigeon, which had a broken wing. My next door neighbor use to be married to a pigeon racer who died a while ago, and she said i could use the lofts. Someone else use to come over there 1 time every week. After 2 or 3 weeks, the pigeon was totally recovered, so I released the pigeon back into the wild. I really enjoyed having that pigeon, and I really wanted more. Bizarly enough, anbout 5 months later, i found another wood pigeon with a broken wing in exactly the same spot as I did with the previous one. It wasn't the same one, as this one didn't have the ring on I gaqve the other one. So, i did exactly the same with this bird. It also recovered, and went back into the wild. The pigeon racer who always came to the house where i was keeping pigeons saw that I really enjoyed pigeons. He asked me if I wanted some racing pigeons, so I said yes. He gave me 4, which quickly became 15. I joined a club and got some extra ones. In 1999 I got a really good pigeon, from Geukemeijer. This pigeon (which I still have) was the direct sister of the 3 pigeons that once won the Cup of Vlanderen, for a Barcelona flight. In the end, I got atracted to fancy pigeons in 2000. I began with Old Dutch Owls, which I got from a farm. Now, I have Tula Ribbontail turmani's, Rostovs, Kazans, Taganrogs, Old German Owls, Portuguese tumblers and Racing pigeons. I strted with pigeons when I was 7, and now I'm 15, nearly turning 16.


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

Well, we got started almost 1 year ago. Someone gave my husband a pair of white homing pigeons (Floyd & Marilyn). Sadly a racoon broke into their cage and killed them. 2 days later a friend of the guy who gave us the 2 heard about it and brought over 2 youngsters (Felix & Maya). They lived in our living room for 2 months until we build a racoon proof aviary on the back porch. When we took them to a local breeder to get them vaccinated we came home with 10 more birds, that he wanted to "cull". 
In October we took in Bob DeBird (female) She was rescued, injured of the streets of Cleveland and the people that nursed her couldn't keep her any longer.
Then at the beginning of December a lady that moved here from Manhattan, gave us 2 pigeons that were severley burned in the WTC attack (Boom Boom & Cleo). 
For the rest we build a Pigeon coop in the back yard, to which we attached the aviary. However the WTC pigeons are in our spare room for the winter, since they were so severley burned, that part of their feathers did not grow back properly and we don't want to expose them to the cold in the winter. In spring, when it warms up outside, they will be moving in with the rest of them and we all will be moving to a 10 acre farm. (Thank goodness my husband build the aviary on skids. We'll be taking it with us)
Erna


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

We got started from two racing pigeons we bought at a flea market. My husband had pigeons when he was a teen, but I didn't know that at the time. The pigeons at the flea market were pretty blue bars and I didn't know a thing about pigeons. I thought we would take them home and keep them like a parakeet. Well, we took them home, my husband built a cage in our barn and later that evening showed me a book about building lofts. I'd never heard of a loft or a racing pigeon. When he explained it all to me I was facinated of course. The next day or two, we started builing a loft and after it was finished bought some racers from a man in NY. That was in July of 2000. Needless to say, I adore racing pigeons. Well, I love them all, racers, fancy's, feral, it doesn't matter. I am constantly amazed at the stories I read on here about the rescues. I commend you all for the work you do and can only hope that when one of my racers get lost, it's lucky enough to find someone who cares. I've never found a hurt or sick pigeon. I watch for them all the time when we are driving and if I came across one that needed help, I'd sure give it a try. But it's truly amazing to think back to when you knew nothing of pigeons and think about what you know now and wonder how did you miss out on all of this for all those years?


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi I satarted pigeons 7 or 8 months ago i was given 12 at start then I ended up wit 34 so I started letting them out they all came in all right but 1 day i let them all out and only 14 returned. This big flock of 70 or so birds came over then went upto 90 after they left. I have had plenty of hurt pigeons once i had 3 whites I helped til recovery them then let them go. I help all types of pigeons even ferrels thats really when i started which was last summer when the pigeons where fallin out of nests then bein kicked by people once i found one that someone killed it by closing a door on it. It died instantly i felt so sry 4 it. good luck to all in this year.

[This message has been edited by Anarrowescape (edited January 08, 2004).]


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Hi! I had only one pigeon who lived in my house. I rescued him from a cat's mouth. This pigeon was not able to fly, so I made him by best friend and cared for him as if he was my baby. I was only 10 years old. He lived 15 happy years. I also had a conure, quails, and ringneck and diamond doves, but always in the house as pets. I wrote on this board weeks ago when I found an injured pigeon in the street. He died in my hands... my heart breaks for each bird I lost. But birds bring so much happiness in my days that the sad pain I feel sometimes is accepted... I am now 41 and I cherish 5 beautifull doves.
My dream would be to have a huge pigeons and doves loft!
Suz.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I just love all the stories, especially Treesa's, about how her sons surprised her with a coop and baby pigeons.

This is my second time around with pigeons. I've been a bird lover since I was a small child and I've always had pet birds of one kind or another. I got my first pigeons when I was 12 or 13. We were visiting my grandma in the Central Valley (CA) and I admired her next-door neighbor's pigeons. Apparently he no longer wanted them, so he offered them to me. My parents said yes, and we went home with six pigeons: two white fantails, two little red tumblers and two homers. 

My mom built me a lovely aviary and the pigeons quickly multiplied. I got married young and so we gave them away, to whom I don't recall.

In October of 2000, one of my sons spotted a domestic pigeon in the street in front of our house, a little red and white roller-type with white eyes. I tossed out some seed for it. Three days later it was still there, looking hungry and tired, so I caught it to save it from the neighborhood cats. It lived in our house for two months and then became extremely ill. By that time we had named "him" Percy and we were attached. I took him to the vet, who diagnosed a massive infection. He was on Baytril for a month and recovered completely.

Some months later Percy, who had the run of the house, laid an egg in a basket that hung in our kitchen, so we knew "he" was a "she." She thought I was her mate and would follow me everywhere and give me pigeon kisses. But she was disappointed that I wouldn't take my "turn" on the nest. I didn't want her to be lonely, so to make a long story short, we got more pigeons: a pair of homers and five Birmingham rollers. 

Today we have 50 pigeons, many that we've raised, but also some we've adopted including archangels and fantails that were abandoned in a park, a racing homer who suffered gunshot wounds and was rehabbed by a friend of mine, a lovely Capuchine that was found by some kind people years ago. They wanted him to have a home with other pigeons. I also have a lovely white fantail that was given to me by a friend. They all have names and all are loved. My husband built me a wonderful loft--he loves birds as much as I do, thank God. 

We have 58 birds altogether. The others are: two Pilgrim geese, a pair of Japanese quail, two parakeets, a canary and a cockatiel. 

[This message has been edited by Birdmom4ever (edited January 08, 2004).]


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm quite new at bird rescue, began this past summer with a couple of baby sparrows my friend's father found and gave to her to feed. I never knew birds had so much personality until I met these two little guys we named Avery and Marvin.

Then I got on the short list of people willing to take in strays, orphans, and sick birds at a local bird store (that I now work in thanks to this whole experience







. I got a couple of baby mourning doves, that both died, one after 2 weeks of doing fine, which broke my heart. Then, getting late in the season and missing baby birds, I bought a young ringneck dove. The next day someone brought in a young rock dove they'd found that wasn't weaned and couldn't fly. Well sure, they made great mutual teachers for each other and I still have both flying freely in the house--quite exciting!

Then a few months back someone found a slightly injured rock dove that I took in and 4 days later it begen exhibiting serious neurological signs (circles, turning over, couldn't eat seed properly, drink, etc.) Now, a good 2 months of 2-3x/day tube feeding later, s/he is just since Christmas begun eating and drinking competently on its own!!!! What a tremendous turn around this little guy's made.

I can't wait til next summer when all the little babies start getting found and people begin calling the bird store to see what to do with them! I'm now officially addicted!

Glad you are too!
Stacey


----------



## haraggan (Aug 22, 2002)

Birdguy -- I'm glad that you started this thread. I'd been wondering about this myself.

We have always really liked pigeons. A couple of years ago (we're in our 30s), when my husband was working at a local animal rescue and adoption place for cats, someone dropped off a badly injured pigeon. Matt rushed him to the animal hospital and brought him home for us to rehab. We called him Euclid. He had been hit by a car, probably, and had a broken wing, broken leg, and his tail feathers had been torn out. He lived with us for about a month until his tail grew back and he regained the ability to fly some. Then he went to live with a vet who had an aviary and last we heard was happy there and had a mate. Since that time we've tried to help other pigeons, with mixed success. About a year and a half ago the rescue place called us again. Someone had brought in a squeaker they found on the ground (again, no tail). We raised her and now she's our pet. She's great -- funny and very loving. I wish I could help all the pigeons on the street! I appreciate their curiousity and toughness, and the beauty of their plumage.

Our menagerie also includes two cats (both rescues) and two snakes.

Kristi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

This has been the best reading! WOW, so many wonderful stories! 

Thanks everyone for sharing.

Yes, I was quite moved by my two boys building me my first coop! They set it up on the coldest day of the year in Dec. 2000. I was very surprised and impressed. They also bred baby pigeons especially for me! "What kind would you like?" I requested a check or two, a blue bar and a white pigeon. I got 4 squeekers in March! Ice princess, Archamedes, Hamilton and Pee-Wee. Treesa


----------



## pgnanddove (Sep 3, 2003)

Hey Birdguy123, this is an excellent topic.

I've always liked birds and some animals such as rabbits. 
I got my first pigeons when I was 6. I didn't know at that time how to keep them and eventually the birds went back to the man I bought it from but he never gave them back to me anyway. Since then, where ever I find pigeons, mostly babies, I would bring them home and keep them and they would eventually fly away when they are old enough. When I was around 15, I got some really nice breeds and built a huge loft. Currently, I live in Canada, but where I come from, there is no winter. So, I trained my birds to go to the fields and get there food. I nver had to feed them since they would find food. Also, these birds used to bring a mate or two every week or so when they return from the field.
Anyway, now I live in Canada and came to know about racing and fancy pigeons very recently. I thought it was illegal to keep pigeons since most people curse these beautiful birds anyway. In Canada, I started keeping them last year April, when a coworker told me about his neighbours pigeons. Next thing you know is I bought two white pigeos(not homers)and I have now 2 fantails, 2 jacobins, 2 frill back, 2 homers and a nun. I thing I haven't had any luck in is getting a good female. All the birds I got turned out to be cocks. This spring, I will be on the look out for at least 3 white homer hens. 


------------------
pgn&dove


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, I was in my 50's when pigeons came into my life. I had been rescuing ducks and geese, and then one day one of my cat rescue friends showed up with a darling baby pigeon. That was Ptero (Pterodactyl). Then came Traveler, then Stinky, and then the flood gates opened ... since the beginning of my life as a pigeon person about 5 years or so ago, I have raised probably a hundred or more babies and cared for several hundred sick and injured adults. I adore pigeons, and they hold a very special place in my heart.

Terry Whatley


----------



## brotherstwoloft (Jan 25, 2004)

I GOT STARTED WITH PIGEONS WHEN I WAS EIGHT TIL ABOUT 16 WITH MY DAD.NOW 27 YEARS LATER,I'M BACK,BUT WITH TWO NEW PIGEON FANCIERS MY SONS.WE STARTED BACK IN JULY 2003 WITH SOME YOUNG WHITE HOMERS FROM MY DAD.I'M ALSO BREEDING SOME YELLOW HOMERS TOO.WE ARE ENJOYING THE BIRDS ALOT,BUT MY WIFE IS INFORMING ME THAT I MIGHT BE ENJOYING THEM A LITTLE MORE THAN MY BOYS.MY WIFE IS A GOOD EGG.SHE'LL TAKE CARE OF THE BIRDS IF ME AND MY BOYS ARE BUSY.GETTING BACK INTO FLYING BRINGS BACK ALOT OF GOOD MEMORIES FROM MY YOUTH.


----------



## tap in bogey (Dec 24, 2003)

I was 47 and I'm still 47.

I had no interest in pigeons until I heard a man tell a story of how he had gone out of state to a wedding. They released the pigeons (about 20 miles from where the birds lived) at the end of the wedding. The man asked why they let the birds go, didn't they care about losing them etc. It was explained to him that they would beat the owner home. The man said "Yeah, right". So after the reception he went to the owner's home and, sure enough, the birds were in their coop.

I was amazed by the story when I heard it. I heard that story nearly three years ago and decided that I wanted to own a couple of these pigeons. I had planned on getting them soon but procrastination caused more than two years to go by before I actually bought them. In the meantime, I had already built a nice coop, feeders etc and had it ready in my yard. I had also found a local man who had about 40 pigeons and learned some basic info from him.

Finally, last October 11 I went to a local Swap Days and purchased "Archie" and "Eddie" for $4 each. They are named after the two most recent Ohio State Heisman Trophy winners - Archie Griffin and Eddie George.HA They are beautiful, multi-colored pigeons. I had about 50 or 60 to choose from that day. 

I think they have a fine life with plenty of shelter, food and water. They can now come and go as they please - and they do. This has been a great experience and I've enjoyed learning a lot more about pigeons from this website. I have pretty much convinced a friend of mine to get some pigeons as well - whenever the weather breaks.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

6 MONTHS AGO!
PIGEON FELL OUT OF MY PALM TREE. IT WAS AROUNG 2 TO 3 WEEKS OLD. NOT A CLUE WHAT I WAS DOING. WELL, KINDA OF A CLUE. I HAVE HAND FED 4 OTHER BABY BIRDS BUT NOT A PIGEON. NOW IT'S 6 MONTHS LATER, 3 CAGES LATER AND NOW SPLASH HAS JOINED US. SPLASH CAME FROM THE SAME PALM TREE KIPPY FELL OUT OF. SPLASH DID NOT FLY OR FALL OUT OF THE TREE. I GUESS SPLASH THOUGHT SHE WAS THE TREE.


----------



## Danielle Chase (Jun 26, 2002)

I was around 7 years old when I got my first pigeon. I was at a friend's farm and we were playing up in the hay mow when I saw this baby pigeon and since it was too young to fly, I was able to catch it. I asked my friend if I could keep the bird. She said she didn't know and that I would have to ask her dad. I was sure that he would say "no" since I thought that pigeons were really important to farmers. Anyway, when I finally got up enough nerve to ask him, he told me I was more than welcome to keep the pigeon. So I took it home and raised her and she lived for 9 years. I was devestated when she died - she was my best friend. 
Since then, I have had a couple of injured ones that I nursed back to health and set free and a few others that I raised from babies. Then about 11 years ago, we were at a friends place visiting them for the afternoon when their hired man happened to mention that he had this tiny baby pigeon he'd found and was trying to raise, but he had to move and he couldn't take care of it anymore and he wished he could find someone that would take it. I couldn't believe my ears! I immediately told him I'd take the bird and that's how I ended up with Eggbert when he was about 2 weeks old, and he is now 11 years old. Since I was the one that hand fed him, he thinks I'm his mother and follows me everywhere. My husband and I have so much fun with him - he is such a character. When the weather is nice and warm, we occassionally take him for car rides. People point and stare since it's quite unusual to see a pigeon riding in a car, and we've even had tourists ask if they could take pictures of him, so he's also a celebrity of sorts, as well. There's nothing fancy about Eggbert; he's not a racing pigeon or a fantail. He's just Eggbert - an old grey barn pigeon - and a much loved member of the family. DC


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I got started at the age of 5....Now I'm 24!

I don't raise birds either, I rescue.


----------



## pigeon george (Aug 7, 2003)

well dad had pigeons well before me when i was twenty six dad suddenly passed on i took over the birds but they reminded mom too much when she would hear them fly out for exersice so she called a man who dad worked with and one day the birds were gone. 13 years later i work for an airline with pigeons in there one day i saw a mechanic kick a squeaker as he walked paseed it after a few nice things i said to the guy i took the bird to my shop gave it water food and a box when it was ready to start flying i built a small coop in the corner of my shed now that corner is now six by six and a second coop poped up in the yard thats eight by ten i fly eighty birds in all a few are still from the hangers in my log book there called the A.A flyers. thanks for the training pop.


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

This is one of my favorite pigeon topics!
As a small child I used to feed the pigeons in downtown Cleveland while my mom shopped.I've always loved animals,especially birds.Then one day in elementary school,some kids found an exhausted racing homer on the playground.They were thinking of what to do with it,so I took it from them before they could do something cruel and took it home for my pet.I was about 10.After that I kept finding stray homers and injured commons,so my flock grew.My first bought birds were Indian fantails.When I was 20 someone stole most of my birds,about 50 Indian Fantails in all colors and markings.I was devastated.They were my pets,so tame and trusting.After that I found good homes for the few that didn't get stolen.They were in out of the way nests and I guess the thiefs missed them.Then after that every few years I'd find another stray or injured homer or common and nurse it back to health then find it a good home. Then 4 years ago I found an injured common.He was skin and bone and his wing had been broken and healed wrong so he could never fly again.I then found out someone in my area had helmets,so I bought a helmet female for him.Then I located some breeders in my area that have rare breeds,bought some more breeds from them and have enjoyed raising,showing,and flying pigeons again ever since.


----------



## Jerry (Nov 21, 2003)

Very interesting topic.
I am 60 years old and got interested in pigeons about 8 months ago. I own and operate a campground and had rented a shelter house to a group for a family reunion. They did a white bird release and 3 of the birds decided to stay! Two (a mated pair) were begging for food 3 days later. One single male was a little more elusive and managed to satisfy his hunger from the campground bird feeders. I did manage to catch him in a live trap. That's all it took. I now have 18 white homers and 4 pair currently on eggs. I am going to join a racing club and learn a new aspect of this very interesting hobby.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

I see we have quite a lot of new memebers, I will post abit about myself..

As most of you already know, I'm Mary, I live in Toronto, Canada and I'm 17 years old.

I started with pigeons when I was about 14-15 when I noticed a baby black squeaker on my balcony, I tried to help him but didn't know enough about them at the time so sadly he passed away.
Later on I tried to rescue another grey squeaker in the cold winter, I brought him in and fed him, afew days later I noticed his brother being pecked at down in the lobby, he couldn't find food and it was so cold in all the snow so I went down and brought him up, To my surprise the 2 just attacked each other when they met, I thought they were angry and would hurt each other but found that they actually were playing and they were brothers!!
I kept those 2 until I handed them over to the wildlife centre to put in with a flock of youngsters until release.

From then on I found sick pigeon everywhere I looked, even when I went to visit people I checked around their buildings, I found a sick young squeaker down in my relatives building once and brought him up to their apt until I could take him home.

Pigeons with cour crop, Pigeons with broken wing/legs, one even showed up in the hall sitting in front of my apt door (very strange), a pigeon who was egg bound, pigeons with canker, worms .. PMV.. injuries..etc. 

I didn't even keep count of them all..

It's been a wonderful experience taking care of the babies, raising them and seeing them go off into the wild then come back and raise their families back on my balcony








We have also gone through some very sad times when many of the sick pigeons we bring in pass away, I take comfort in the thought that at least I can help as much of the birds that I can and even if they die they will pass on in a safe and loving home..

Since last November I adopted a new pigeon friend, that was a month after my beloved pet pigeon Tooty whom I raised from a tiny baby passed away from an injury









Anyway Dotty was a great companion and helped me to try to get over the loss of dear Tooty ..
A month later a beautiful white lost homing pigeon showed up, I named her Pearl and she married Dotty on new year's day, they both live in my room and we have so much fun together..

Here are some pics: http://community.webshots.com/user/marypigeon 

Glad to be a part of this great site!









Mary


----------



## AnimalRescuer88 (Jan 29, 2004)

It all started towards the end of winter in 2003. My friend and I had riden our bikes to a canal thing near our houses. On the way back, under an overpass, we rode by, and then I hit my brakes as hard as I could. My friend had no clue I had done that, and kept going, and some odd seconds later realized, "Hey.... wait a second..." and turned around. I had seen a pigeon laying on the asphalt and, of course, my instinct was to help it. I have a thing about saving animals (birds especially) where I just happen to be in the right spot at the right time. I've had 2 Canadian geese, and many other little birds that I've saved throughout my life. Anyway, I took her home (I assumed for no apparent reason that it was a girl, but now know it's a male pigeon)and nursed "her"... him... back to health with a lot of Gerber baby food and electrolyte water with the help of a syringe. 
A while later, after keeping Pidgy (brilliant name)in a cage that we have used for rabbits and guinea pigs, my mom and I built a big, 7 by 9 foot cage in our backyard.
We then got 2 more pigeons from a local breeder that I named Falcon (male) and Seagull (female). I'm clearly a little twisted with the names. lol. They don't mind. Falcon's black with spurts of white, and Seagull's white with blazes of black. 
A few months later, I noticed Seagull was sitting on 2 little eggs in one of the two hutches. I was soooo happy!
A week er so later, little Phoebe (who I called Lil' Pidgy until I came up with a real name) had hatched. I didn't get to see Phoebe when she was really small though, but palm sized. I have assumed that she was born the day after my birthday (Novmeber 11th).
Some time in December, 2 more eggs hatched. I named the little "boy" (I don't actually know) Kass (German for blackbird) who is all black except for some little tiny white things on his wings, and the girl is named Nixie (German for water sprite) since she doesn't mind just sitting in the Oregon rain (unlike all the other pigeons I have).
Then, just a few days ago, 2 more eggs that Seagull had been sitting on intently through snow, ice, and tons of rain, hatched! THEY ARE SOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!! ^.^ OMG! THEY ARE REDICULOUSLY PRECIOUS!!!! They're awsome. Their little gray eyes aren't even open yet, and they're still all yellowish and just have some fuzz. They are literally the size of one of those pink school erasers. ^.^ They're sooo cute... I can't handle it! I want to hug them.... but I won't/can't. The mother is very protective, and I wouldn't want them to be disowned because they smell of humans. Also, they are probably freakishly fragile still. ^.^ heehee. Precious. 8 pigeons in all. We're gonna have to stop though. So, is there any way to have no more little baby pigeons born without having all of our pigeons fixed? I mean, for 8 pigeons? That's a lot of money. I don't want to have to take out the eggs (as soon as I see em) but if I have to, I guess I would.... but that's so horrible! I actually don't think I'd have the heart to. I think I'm just going to end up with 40 pigeons... some inbred. That's not good. Please... suggestions that don't require pigeon surgery.









------------------
~*Lindsey*~


----------



## birdnerd (Jan 29, 2004)

I have been to other similar sites, but they seem to die off after a few months. It is nice to have what seem to be a very active discusson forum. I raised pigeons when I was in High School for about five years, but girls and work soon became more important. I restarted with racing pigeons again almost 3 years ago. I was away from the sport fo 20 years. I now have the loft that I dreamed about for all those years, and there is still some changes I would like to make. 

The only thing I didn't figure was the time I would devote to my birds. I have 2 young kids, and a wife who can't understand my passion for the birds. It is a frustrating situation. My kids love the birds, however my wife hates them. I have to keep both balanced very carefully. Love my Wife & Kids, and I love my time with the Birds.

How do I get pictures into this forum?

[This message has been edited by birdnerd (edited January 29, 2004).]


----------



## birdguy123 (May 8, 2003)

hello alot of you have posted a lot of great replies but there is one thing i would have to ask you please help keep diffrent breeds apart or atlseas dont breed them only breed the same kind together to help prevent im brreading and try to improve what you have weather it is a show or preforming breed you will be even more excited you can get mopst any breed at or around free to 15$ or more depending on whare you get theme i have 4 differeent kinds of pigeons and some ringneck dove theay are all seperated by breeds join your localk pigeon club or find a bird club in your area go to your local tailgate sale expand your horison wwith birds as i see some of you have a lot of pigeons theare is also some outher kinds of birds that could use our help whell there is ducks,geese,swans gamebirds and phesant,cage birds etc i encourage you to look in to outher bird types too there is many bird clubs out there for varous breeds i encourage you to look in to your local bird clubs and talk to your local bird breeders etc....


----------

